

Robot programmed to fall in love with a girl goes too far - steveklabnik
http://realitypod.com/2010/10/robot-programmed-to-fall-in-love-with-a-girl-goes-too-far/

======
delluminatus
I wonder what the purpose of this fiction is. I like to think it's a subtle
jab at love -- a powerful, irrational emotion.

"Kenji's impulses and behavior are not entirely rational or genuine." That's
love for you.

------
cbhl
If you found this story amusing, you should consider watching the Japanese
drama 絶対彼氏 (Zettai Kareshi, 2008).

------
milkmiruku
Googling shows this story to be a hoax.

------
PavlovsCat
Pet peeve: It's not _the_ singularity, it's _a_ singularity. Source: black
holes.

~~~
jaredmcateer
That's like saying it's not _the_ Prince, it's _a_ prince. Source: Medieval
Europe.

When talking about _the_ singularity in context of technology and AI we're
talking about an emergent super intelligence so superior to human intelligence
we are unable to predict events beyond it it akin to how all physics seems to
break down in a space/time singularity and we cannot predict beyond that
point.

~~~
PavlovsCat
Yes, if you're _in_ it, any single singularity is "the" singularity.

